# [SOLVED] Old school game! need help. (Woodruff)



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey all

I just found a game that I used to play back in day called "The bizzare adventures of Woodruff and mr.shnibbles. 

When I first installed it, it gave me the error "Screen type incorrect" I did some digging on the net and found out it had to be run incompatibility mode with windows 95 and my screen res had to be at 800x600. Fine so I did that and I got the error "Divide by zero or overflow error".

I did some more digging and found out it can be fixed by copying a file called "WMDO.CFG" over from the cd. I never had that file to begin with, in the installed area or on the cd.

Is there possibly anyone who has another copy with the file that could send it to me or does anyone know how to fix the overflow error?

I really wanna play this game. Thanks in advance.

-Image


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Old school game! need help. (Woodruff)*

I can't find the file anywhere, all I can think of is try adding the game to your anti-virus exception list.


----------



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Old school game! need help. (Woodruff)*

Yeah I have searched everywhere on the internet. Please anyone help me. I am desperate.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Old school game! need help. (Woodruff)*

Does the game also go by "Woodruff & The Schnibble of Azimuth"? You could try running the game with Dosbox.


----------



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Old school game! need help. (Woodruff)*

Yes I think the game does. I tried using dosbox and it doesn't work, it says "This game has to run under microsoft windows"

Any other ideas?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Old school game! need help. (Woodruff)*

When you installed Dosbox, you did you select Windows, correct? Also, did you mount game and load the directory in Dosbox to run the game?


----------



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Old school game! need help. (Woodruff)*

Yes I did. I followed dosbox instructions to the letter. Should I resign to not playing this game?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Old school game! need help. (Woodruff)*

Is there a reinstall option in the game?


----------



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Old school game! need help. (Woodruff)*

I've tried it and done the "Uninstall and then install" route.


----------



## Image132 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Old school game! need help. (Woodruff)*

I got it sorted out. Thanks Jason for your help. I ended up using a program called "ScummVm" which runs old school games.

-Image

*This thread can be closed now


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad you got it working.:smile:


----------

